# Dehumidifiers?



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Does anyone know how much HUD is paying for Dehumidifiers?
SG is saying Hud’s allowable is $250.00 less discount.
At that price SG makes more on their discount than I make installing the thing.
Anyone know of a place online to order them cheap?
I have been getting them from MFS, and after I add shipping, sales tax, and install cost I'm in the hole. Hud seems to be approving dehumidifiers on every property now. They don't seem to care that these will all be junk by spring from freezing as they don't want to turn on the heat.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

RichR said:


> Does anyone know how much HUD is paying for Dehumidifiers?
> SG is saying Hud’s allowable is $250.00 less discount.
> At that price SG makes more on their discount than I make installing the thing.
> Anyone know of a place online to order them cheap?
> I have been getting them from MFS, and after I add shipping, sales tax, and install cost I'm in the hole. Hud seems to be approving dehumidifiers on every property now. They don't seem to care that these will all be junk by spring from freezing as they don't want to turn on the heat.


A bit cheaper than MFS - http://www.ushardwaresupply.com/dehumidifier-energy-star-dehumidifier.aspx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Try Home Depot also.I bought a couple 45 pints for only 79.00 a piece.


----------



## Cooper2001 (Sep 21, 2012)

You might want to recheck the price with SG, I work for them as well and on the REO pricing model dehumidifiers are $350 less discount


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Dehu for $350? $250? Good grief.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

RichR said:


> Does anyone know how much HUD is paying for Dehumidifiers?
> SG is saying Hud’s allowable is $250.00 less discount.
> At that price SG makes more on their discount than I make installing the thing.
> Anyone know of a place online to order them cheap?
> I have been getting them from MFS, and after I add shipping, sales tax, and install cost I'm in the hole. Hud seems to be approving dehumidifiers on every property now. They don't seem to care that these will all be junk by spring from freezing as they don't want to turn on the heat.


I fought this fight 6 months ago when HUD rolled out their price for dehumdifiers. It work like this... Purchase one 45 pint $190 (home depot) tax included, deliver one and place one $50(does not include drain hose), profiit, O/H & discount 45% I came up with $350+/- 
I contacted the HUD Office an requested an explanation... I was informed to find a refurbished one...lol. I've never heard of a refurbished dehumidfier.

See them as a loser... I did some research on them. According to http://www.allergyconsumerreview.com/dehumidifer-review.html

I got to asking what do you want the dehumdifier to do. Most clerks can't answer that. I learned that specific sizes are required in different sized rooms... etc.

So know for $250 they get 3-4 moisture absorbtion bags hung in a closet...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> for $250 they get 3-4 moisture absorbtion bags hung in a closet...


LOL, I like that.

You can find them online for $125- $150. We buy in bulk to avoid shipping.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

*Dehumidifiers*

Us hardware supply- has raised the price from $100 to $160. Homedepot had one for $179 but thats no longer around. I have noticed how some contractors are getting cheap ones.. they are taking them from the houses.. and then you bid to put another one in and make no money for a second time. very frustrating


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheapest I find is $138 at Menards. We don't put a hose on them anymore either. Somewhat defeats the purpose of a dehumidifier as it'll shut off when it fills up but can't afford to do that at $250. 

As someone mentioned above, I did get $350 still on the REO pricing model for one cradle to grave property I did for SG.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

I have also stopped putting the drain hoses on. I now state in my bid that it is not self draining dehumidifier and that constant monitoring is required. I then place a seperate bid for $50.00 to "Convert Dehumidifier to Self Draining" which includes drain hose and a medium duty extension code if needed to make unit drain into floor drain or sump pump. Have yet to get one of these approved yet.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

This is an instance where greed had taken place of logic. 

Good intentions of putting a dehumidifier in a house with moisture, which can save $ down the road, getting replaced with a CHEAP CHEAP mentality in which they will pay to have a dehumidifier put in that is going to end up being useless, and cost more $ in the long run(dehumidifier plus the moisture will remain).


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

RichR said:


> I have also stopped putting the drain hoses on. I now state in my bid that it is not self draining dehumidifier and that constant monitoring is required. I then place a seperate bid for $50.00 to "Convert Dehumidifier to Self Draining" which includes drain hose and a medium duty extension code if needed to make unit drain into floor drain or sump pump. Have yet to get one of these approved yet.


That's a smart way to look at it... piece it all together an maybe they'll get around to paying worth it's worth to install the dam things.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

I just say I dont have the cash to buy one but if you send me one I will install for free ..... I haven't installed one in 2 years i believe ... not just this year I think last year it wasnt worth it ... so why brother


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

IdahoProperty said:


> I haven't installed one in 2 years i believe ... not just this year I think last year it wasnt worth it ... so why brother



I am not in an area that I can pick and choose what orders I can or will complete. If I want future orders playing hardball is not an option as there are bigger contractors in my area that will scoop up my share of the pie. I believe that every business has "loss leaders" and these you have to take with the good. I feel that if I have to do a couple of break even orders here or there its part of business as long as I can show a profit at the end of the year. It has been increasingly more difficult in this field to accomplish this but for now its still working. This is why diversification is so huge and I continue to work on it till I'm where I need to be.


----------

